# Whole Corn - Good, or bad?



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello, so I was wondering if feeding whole corn to my does would be a good or bad idea? I've heard rumors about it, but what are your personal experiences with whole corn?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I am currently feeding a custom grain mix that contains steam rolled corn to my lactating does, and I have not had any problems with it. I won't feed whole corn because it is hard on goats teeth.


----------



## JaclynnKappus (Apr 30, 2014)

Mix it with grain and never had a bad reaction


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with feeding whole corn - I simply choose not to because it is hard on their teeth. I'm sorry if I wasn't clear.


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

I found this in another forum...the study had to do with beef cows but i would assume the same principle would apply.
"Whole corn and cracked corn react differently in the rumen.
Cracked corn falls to the bottom and is passed out of the rumen quickly. Whole corn swells and, if the animal is getting enough forage/fiber, is brought back up for cudding. The few kernals that don't get chewed give up their starch to the rumen microbes, and act as fiber in the intestinal tract."...so I would think that they are able to get more nutritional value from the whole corn... I mix it in with my grain mix and my girls don't seem to have any problems eating it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

corn is a filler...holds little nutritional value...goats do love it and a little corn in your feed wont hurt but be careful not to feed much..there is always the risk of ruminal acidosis...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree with msscamps no whole corn for mine. For years I fed wet cob which had a ton of rolled corn in it and I never had a issue and only changed because I found a better mix for cheaper.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't recommend it. You cannot replace teeth. I have a 14 year old goat, who still has all her teeth and I do not and will not feed whole corn for that reason. :wink:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Goathiker mentioned a good point onthis on another post...whole corn cracks with shape peices...ouch!!

Should read sharp not shape : )


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

happybleats said:


> ...whole corn cracks with shape peices...ouch!!


You've got to be kidding! :ROFL: :ROFL: These are animals who love to eat blackberry, rose bushes, and Canadian thistle! Have you taken a good look at the thorns/stickers on those suckers?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

MsScamp said:


> You've got to be kidding! :ROFL: :ROFL: These are animals who love to eat blackberry, rose bushes, and Canadian thistle! Have you taken a good look at the thorns/stickers on those suckers?


OK be nice.

We know they can eat stickers ect, but the point is, whole corn is hard almost like eating a rock. When the goat bites down, they can chip a tooth, having to put good bite pressure on that corn, and if it has sharp edges along with that hard crunch, can really cut up their gums in some citations. It can be very bad.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Whatever. Obviously you live on the same planet that Happy Bleats does, and it's a far cry from reality.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

MsScamp said:


> Whatever. Obviously you live on the same planet that Happy Bleats does, and it's a far cry from reality.


I'm confused. You said you don't feed whole corn because it is hard on teeth in a previous post. Why the arguing?

Everyone on this thread, first and final warning. Keep it friendly, keep it fun or I will close this thread. I'm in no mood for people not following the rules.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't feed whole corn. My response was about cracked corn and the "problems" irregular pieces of cracked corn can supposedly cause. Goats regularly eat rose bushes, blackberry bushes, wild lettuce, Canadian thistle, and Bull thistle. Mine are currently mowing down some kind of thistle that is taller than I am (5' 6") and I can't pick it up when I find it in the hay fields and whack it, even with gloves on, because the stickers are sharp and long enough that they go through my gloves. Do you really think the irregular pieces of cracked corn are going to be a problem for animals that routinely eat plants with thorns/stickers that are a 1/4 to 3/4" long? I think not. This goes back to personal prejudices and they should not be allowed on a forum whose purpose is to help other people who are raising goats.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I've noticed that when goats eat thorns and thistles, they carefully grab the plant until its "comfortable" in their mouth. Then they eat away. But with grain they don't know that it could be sharp, so they chomp down and crack the corn. That's my theory anyways


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I've been feeding small amounts of both whole and cracked corn the last few days and I've seen the following.

cracked corn is more likely to be wasted by the goats and has more dust.

They seem to prefer the whole corn to the rolled, or cracked. When I feed the sweet cob I've been tossing in a handful of cracked and a handful of whole. The whole corn gets picked out first.

So far no cracked teeth, but I'm not feeding buckets of it either and they don't seem to have any trouble chewing and so far I've not seen any sharp edges? 

Anyway, whole corn is a hit here. Cracked corn is for the birds (literally, the ducks and chickens love it!).


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you for participating. I think every opinion has been expressed. It is up to each individual how to feed their goat. It is also up to each individual to research what they are feeding to be sure the right amounts are given.


----------

